# honda Gc200



## racerbush (Jul 17, 2009)

I need to know what size stater rope i need to use on the pull start could someone please help me its a 6.5 h.p. thanx frank


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

#5 OR 5.5 should work just fine....


----------

